# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  FAA announces small UAS registration rule

## Airicist

Regulation of UAVs in the United States on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "New U.S. FAA rule requires drone owners to register by Feb 19"

by David Morgan
December 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Do I need to register my drone? Check this list"

December 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Do I need to register my drone? - And how to register it

Published on Dec 24, 2015




> Are you wondering if you need to register your shiny new drone? We explain which drones need registering. And if your drone does need registering we take you through the steps to register it. Drones- also known as UAS or Unmanned Aircraft Systems- are becoming so popular that the FAA has decided larger drones need to be registered.

----------


## Airicist

What new FAA rules mean to you?

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> New FAA regulations have been implemented in December, 2015. As a result, all AR. Drone (1 & 2) et Bebop (1 & 2) owners in the USA only need to be aware of the requirements to comply with these new rules.
> 
> In this video, discover all you need to know about FAA drones regulations.

----------


## Airicist

"Nearly 300,000 recreational drone owners in U.S. database - FAA"

January 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Drone registration explained

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> The FAA announced that there are now more registered drone operators than manned airplanes.

----------


## Airicist

FAA eases rules for commercial drone pilots

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> New rules make it easier for pilots to use drones for everything from structural or crop inspection to search-and-rescue operations to film production.

----------


## Airicist

FAA's rule for small unmanned aircraft released

Published on Jun 24, 2016




> AMA Government & Regulatory Affairs representative Chad Budreau explains the Federal Aviation Administration's rule for small unmanned aircraft (sUAS) and its impact on recreational and commercial sUAS pilots.

----------


## Airicist

Get ready for the new small drone rule!

Published on Aug 18, 2016




> Get ready to take advantage of a new world of opportunities for drone operators on August 29 when the new small drone rule for non-hobbyists becomes effective. We've posted extensive materials, including a test guide and sample questions, to help you prepare for the knowledge test. Review the materials by clicking on the “Part 107 Knowledge Test Prep” button at http://www.faa.gov/uas.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Protecting infrastructure and innovation, under Section 2209 of the FAA extension"

by Diana Marina Cooper
October 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Stadiums are a no drone zone

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> Football fans! Enjoy the tailgate and the playoffs, but leave your drone at home.

----------

